# Red banner at top of TUG BBS



## jebloomquist (Jan 12, 2013)

Why is the red banner 

"TUG Links external to TUG BBS:    TUG Home| TUG Resort Databases| Marketplace | TUG Help | Advice | Join TUG" 

at the top of the TUG BBS so small, in red with white lettering, and hard to read? Couldn't it be made bigger and not with white lettering?

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2013)

It's not small for everyone - it depends on the resolution on your own computer, so the best thing to do is to change the resolution settings on your own computer.  

More info. - http://www.ehow.com/how_4577687_change-resolution-pc-computer-screen.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> It's not small for everyone - it depends on the resolution on your own computer, so the best thing to do is to change the resolution settings on your own computer.
> 
> More info. - http://www.ehow.com/how_4577687_change-resolution-pc-computer-screen.html



It is still small in comparison to the rest of the BBS regardless of what the resolution settings are.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2013)

Let me put it this way - I have horrible eye sight, and I can see it fine, so I think that changing the resolution will help the OP.  (And this is something they can try right away.)


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I already know what's contained in the red stripe, but it IS smaller than other typefaces on the page, there's plenty of room to spread it out, and what would it hurt to go up a point size or 2 to accommodate newbies and  those of us whose eyes aren't what they used to be?

We frequently have to point out to newcomers where to find for instance, the TUG Marketplace.

A reasonable request. (imo)


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2013)

Just so you know - I am not involved in the webpage design - I was just suggesting a quick fix for the OP - not saying that it won't be changed - that I don't know.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 13, 2013)

I kicked this up from text size "1" to text size "2".  People with fairly narrow windows may find the link bar no longer fits on one line.

FWIW - we've been running this same software, with the same size link bar since June 2005, and this is the first complaint.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, Doug. It fits fine on my iPad 10".  Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks, Doug. It fits fine on my iPad 10".  Jim



Looks fine on our laptop.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> I kicked this up from text size "1" to text size "2".  People with fairly narrow windows may find the link bar no longer fits on one line.
> 
> FWIW - we've been running this same software, with the same size link bar since June 2005, and this is the first complaint.



I guess no one has ever thought to ask before. Looks much better now.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Ahhhh, better!*

I could see it previously, but it was small and not prominent enough for those new to the site.

Great job!


----------



## persia (Jan 13, 2013)

Where did that ugly bar come from, I didn't notice it before?


----------

